# *~*Update of Artie*~*



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

A lot of you know the story of how I acquired my Artie. I am happy to so he happy and thriving. I was unsure whether or not this 3wk old little ball of fluff would make it, but I am happy to say that my big boy is turned 6 months old this month. He is the biggest cuddler I have met along with a stealthy little ninja when the time and place is right. Although little is complete opposite of him. He is bigger than my female Siamese Aria and she is almost 2yrs old. I am thankful for all the advice I have recieved when I needed it when it came to hand rearing him cause without it I doubt we would have him here with us. I will be taking and posting some pictures here soon so you can see just how much he's grown.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

That's wonderful news. Thanks for updating us


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What great news! I do remember the Artie saga! Now we need photo updates on this handsome, happy youngster!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

That's great! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeahs!!!!! Pictures coming


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Lovely news, keep updating and photos please.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I remember Artie! Can't wait to see some new photos of this little cutie pie


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank u all there is a new picture of him in the meet my kitty section 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

